# Homemade Tools >  Power feed for my mill.

## blackangus

I built this power feed for my mill a while ago and thought I would post it. The motor was purchased at Princess Auto in their bargain bin so I don't have much info on it. The speed and direction controller I got off of ebay and the power supply is a garage sall item. When I first built it I tried it out and then left it sit, it was to much trouble to unhook it when manually doing some work. I found a dog clutch article by John Krueger on-line and recently made one following his plans and changing what I had to to make it work on my Craftex mill. Now I use the power feed for most things and the amazing part is how much better finish you get with a power feed especially when fly cutting. The speed range is very good, it will go slow enough to move only .25 of an inch in 2 minutes and will move 5-6" a minute on faster setting. The clutch is very easy to use so if I want to move very fast I disconnect the feed and do it manually. I will attach some photos and the PDF file of John's clutch. The pdj is to large to upload but this is the link to it. littlemachineshop.com/projects/Drawings/ClutchConnnector.pdf

----------

kbalch (Mar 25, 2015),

Paul Jones (Mar 27, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks blackangus! I've added your Mill Power Feed to our Electrical category, as well as to your builder page: blackangus' Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Mill Power Feed  by blackangus 

tags:
power supply, mill, clutch, electrical, motor, power feed, controller

----------


## DIYer

Nice build, blackangus! As you noted, I like the speed range of your power feed.

----------


## Gary A. Wills

Nice I'm going to put a power feed on my mill too. I've deen looking at the ones people build . I like the idea of a clutch will look into that. I want to put one on the head too , my mill has the round column , think I'm going to try and make a locating bar to zero it out up and down.

----------

